# 2019 Ross Dress for Less Halloween



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Couldn't find a thread started so wanted to share a few items I saw at a local Ross Dress for Less. Having been "collecting" for my haunts for a number of years now and having a good inventory of items, I'm not in the stores like I use to be. However a fellow member asked me about when Egyptian items made their way to Ross so stopped by to see what I could find. Usually if one stores gets things in the item will appear in other stores around the same time, very limited quantity per store however. Had luck hitting up a few locations in my area when I was desperate to locate a duplicate or whatever of something.

Right now not seeing Egyptian just Indian and Asian themed. However they did have some really nice resin, kind of heavy angel statues in their garden section. Both of these maybe 18 and 24 inches tall (should have measured) ran 26.99. Only saw one of each.





































Also saw this cropped t-shirt hanging on a rack. Liked it.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Don't Blink!


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Awwww you are so sweet checking in for Egyptian stuff for me...hopefully I can get to my store soon  (In truth i think hubs is secretly hoping they never restock it as he knows I'll want one of everything)...lol

Those Angel's are absolutely beautiful btw


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Couldn't find a thread started so wanted to share a few items I saw at a local Ross Dress for Less. Having been "collecting" for my haunts for a number of years now and having a good inventory of items, I'm not in the stores like I use to be. However a fellow member asked me about when Egyptian items made their way to Ross so stopped by to see what I could find. Usually if one stores gets things in the item will appear in other stores around the same time, very limited quantity per store however. Had luck hitting up a few locations in my area when I was desperate to locate a duplicate or whatever of something.
> 
> Right now not seeing Egyptian just Indian and Asian themed. However they did have some really nice resin, kind of heavy angel statues in their garden section. Both of these maybe 18 and 24 inches tall (should have measured) ran 26.99. Only saw one of each.
> 
> ...


Proof that every season might have a Halloween prop. Need to start looking for angels. I know we always look for shepherds hooks too cause they’re so much cheaper at the end of the season.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Stopped in a smaller location today and pretty much same merchandise as in the store I was at last week although no angels at all at this one. Might have come in and bought already or not put out yet. You never know.

I had regretted passing on that skeleton surfer crop t-shirt, I have a beach scene as one of my planned "quicky" haunt layouts (one of my Plan Bs) with my skeleton horse with his own dive mask and swim fins, skelemingo, bathing suit skeleton family enjoying the moonlight on the lawn. Decided to look through the tops at this location and guess what?! Yes, found one. Pretty excited I was able to locate another one but goes to show same item will be sent to multiple stores around the same time.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I am hoping they have the bat knockers again this year


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

It’s starting in my area. Only 2 items spotted but would guess they will start stocking shelves this week.










And a real Crazy Bonez frog not a cheap copy cat!


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

I got a black ouija throw and a blue celestial throw at Ross today. They didn’t have much Halloween out, but when I saw the ouija throw I practically jumped over a display to get to it. ? I posted a picture on the things you bought today thread.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

A different Ross today, small store too, but found a halloween shelf unit. Here's some pics from it along with some items from the linen area. I put prices in my album description.














































On an endcap of the shelf:



















And in the bath department:


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

I carried one of those magic potion soup mugs around for the longest time...ended up leaving it there.......


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Nox Eterna said:


> I carried one of those magic potion soup mugs around for the longest time...ended up leaving it there.......


I think young kids would find it fun eating a magic potion. I know my mom's chicken noodle soup fit the bill! I didn't buy one, have something similar already, but liked that it had a lid and could be vented. I love soup year round but especially when it chilly out side. Great lunch warmer with a sandwich.


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

Now I want to make soup! 
Unfortunately it was 93 degrees when I came home, but I did see a red leaf on our big maple tree....although I think it might just be a sunburn


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

98F here today and Wed/Thurs suppose to be in 100s. Definitely not working on halloween unless its inside and on the computer. If I run out to check Ross for you guys it will be in the a.m. when they open.


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

108 with heat index.


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

94 today, 97 to tomorrow. Not fun.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Saki.Girl said:


> I am hoping they have the bat knockers again this year


Mine had the knockers! I got 2 and they had a hanger with 3 of the same bats


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I know people are still hoping to find them so glad to hear they are still floating/flying around Ross. ? I've been in 3 Ross' in my area and what I posted above was all I've seen so far but at least we know it's coming. Oh and one store's clerk told me that they got in a few things but someone bought what they put out so at least one other halloween hungry fan out there shopping already. Does make me curious what they bought though.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

I'm in Augusta,Ga and we have 2 Ross stores, 1 TJMax, 1 Homegoods and 1 Marshalls. 2nd largest city in Ga and we get left out!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

From past years I know some stores get shipments and stock halloween earlier in one part of the country than the other. Big Lots might be one of those that reaches the east coast later so don't feel left out yet. Look at it as a preview of what's likely to reach you soon.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I bought 2 sets of these pathway LED white light sets last week (less than $1.50 each per light) for use as additional fence toppers for my dino exhibits. The solar cell/light portion twists off and it's easy to add a small section of colored lighting gel film to the clear lens section to create a colored light source. A sheet of Roscolux Daylight Blue gel sheet just arrived in today's mail and will set mine up tomorrow with that and post a photo so you can see how it looks. The light stem btw will slide into a 3/4" pvc pipe and form my lighter weight fence pole.



















I think when finished and mounted on the pvc pole in the ground (with horizontal "wire" in between poles) should look pretty good. Will act not only as a fence piece with a nice blue light atop but will help keep the kids from crossing to the inside dino area at the same time. Hopefully an addition to the scene with a big visual punch for not much money.

These lights should be in stores now with the summer things. I found one set each in two stores.

UPDATE: gel film cut and inserted into light lens base to go from white light to blue.


----------



## exlibrisnyx (Aug 16, 2016)

The one near me hardly has anything!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I got these at ross today . They onlt had a few things out


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

picked up these today


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Yay you got a bat knocker!!! What are you going to do with it?


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Ok I love the reheatable bowls with the witch sayings. I'm gonna use one for lunch at work. I bought the Witches Potion and the green Creepy Things bowls. Who is looking for the bat knockers?


----------



## Spooktacularbre (Aug 21, 2019)

I need this sign! Please if you see it at your local ross I will pay extra for shipping


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

OK stopped in my local small store. They had stocked quite a bit actually. I put prices and some descriptions in my Halloween Store Items - 2010 album. Lots of photos.

NOTE: Usually when stores are showing a particular item on the shelf you can find those at or around the same time in other locations. Once gone, not always restocked, so act fast!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

more photos....


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

and more...


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

yes, more...


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

tired of seeing items yet?...Last batch.


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> and more...


Thanks for the pics! Love all the bats. Mine never has anything cool.


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> OK stopped in my local small store. They had stocked quite a bit actually. I put prices and some descriptions in my Halloween Store Items - 2010 album. Lots of photos.


Fantastic photos, Ghost of Spookie. Those two styles of black skulls are gorgeous. I was trying to figure out what the heck that white was on the flocked skulls, then I realized that they have cutouts and the shelf is showing through


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I went in Ross last weekend and they hardly had anything, I will have to go back this weekend - I love that gargoyle! Thanks for posting the pics, you have renewed my faith in Ross, Ghost of Spookie.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Went to Ross for the first time this season, which is super unusual for me since I normally hit all the stores all the time starting in July. The one I went to had a few things, not much really, so I don't know if I'm early or late to the party....
I did get a few things though , a set of towels , a witch sign for my office and a new (new for me) Headless Horseman statue. I have several HH statues, all on a horse so this is my first with him just standing there. I liked he had his axe. His head lights up , its 15 in high and 7 in wide. He s 14.99


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Disembodiedvoice didn't see any of what you found at your store at mine. At some point the bigger props will come out and the costumes.

BTW haven't seen any sign of ancient Egyptian decor yet.


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

disembodiedvoice said:


> I did get a few things though , a set of towels , a witch sign for my office and a new (new for me) Headless Horseman statue. I have several HH statues, all on a horse so this is my first with him just standing there. I liked he had his axe. His head lights up , its 15 in high and 7 in wide
> View attachment 718108


That Horseman statue is amazing. Many of the companies make the jack-o'-lantern head look far too friendly instead of intimidating.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Spooktacularbre said:


> I need this sign! Please if you see it at your local ross I will pay extra for shipping
> View attachment 717755


Did you find this yet


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)




----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)




----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Went to Ross for the first time this season, which is super unusual for me since I normally hit all the stores all the time starting in July. The one I went to had a few things, not much really, so I don't know if I'm early or late to the party....
> I did get a few things though , a set of towels , a witch sign for my office and a new (new for me) Headless Horseman statue. I have several HH statues, all on a horse so this is my first with him just standing there. I liked he had his axe. His head lights up , its 15 in high and 7 in wide
> View attachment 718106
> View attachment 718107
> View attachment 718108


Been looking for the headless horseman for a couple of years now. Still haven't found him. I have noticed, or it seems that it is only available on the west coast. Is that where you are? I am on the east coast and I just have never seen this at the Ross store in my area the place always looks like it was hit by a hurricane. You picked up some nice items.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I picked up a couple more things


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

DarkSecret said:


> Been looking for the headless horseman for a couple of years now. Still haven't found him. I have noticed, or it seems that it is only available on the west coast. Is that where you are? I am on the east coast and I just have never seen this at the Ross store in my area the place always looks like it was hit by a hurricane. You picked up some nice items.


Hi, No I live in Tennessee. I went to a couple more Ross stores today, each one had one HH each. Hopefully yours will get one or I can pick one up for you if you like.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Went to my Ross today after seeing all the pictures and there were some blankets and some random items but nothing that any of you posted minus the hocus Pocus sign. The rest was all fall. It was so disappointing cause they clearly have some great items.

Can anyone tell me is a Ross one of those stores that keeps getting new Halloween stuff or should I go with what I saw is what it is?


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Hi, No I live in Tennessee. I went to a couple more Ross stores today, each one had one HH each. Hopefully yours will get one or I can pick one up for you if you like.


Well because of your post, I visited my local Ross and guess what!!! He was there just waiting for me! So Happy! He was only $14.99. Thank you for posting, I don't know that I would have stopped if I hadn't seen your post and photo! Finally! Thank you, thank you!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

DarkSecret said:


> Well because of your post, I visited my local Ross and guess what!!! He was there just waiting for me! So Happy! He was only $14.99. Thank you for posting, I don't know that I would have stopped if I hadn't seen your post and photo! Finally! Thank you, thank you!


Yay ! I thought you would find one since I've seen him all day today. I really like him, for 14.99 I think he is a good size and has good detail.


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Yay ! I thought you would find one since I've seen him all day today. I really like him, for 14.99 I think he is a good size and has good detail.


I like the fact that the pumpkin lights up different colors. I am a big fan of the headless horseman, I always have been. The Ross in my city is a kinda scary place, there really wasn't much there, not as much as your store. Not a single sign, guess I was lucky he was there. Don't think I'll go back any time soon, now that I have found him.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Meadow said:


> Went to my Ross today after seeing all the pictures and there were some blankets and some random items but nothing that any of you posted minus the hocus Pocus sign. The rest was all fall. It was so disappointing cause they clearly have some great items.
> 
> Can anyone tell me is a Ross one of those stores that keeps getting new Halloween stuff or should I go with what I saw is what it is?


The clerk told me they get new stuff everyday


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

DarkSecret said:


> Been looking for the headless horseman for a couple of years now. Still haven't found him. I have noticed, or it seems that it is only available on the west coast. Is that where you are? I am on the east coast and I just have never seen this at the Ross store in my area the place always looks like it was hit by a hurricane. You picked up some nice items.


I saw one in my Ross and I'm in Ga. I almost bought him but didn't. He was gone later that day


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

Hearthfire said:


> I saw one in my Ross and I'm in Ga. I almost bought him but didn't. He was gone later that day


Well, he seems to hit the stores every year, thankfully, just like the headless horseman snow globe at Home Goods (although I haven't seen the globe for the last couple of years.). I was just happy to finally get one, someone tried to sell one last year on ebay for like $49 dollars and he is tall so I imagine shipping would have been about $20. It is a nice piece for the money.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Hearthfire said:


> The clerk told me they get new stuff everyday


But not the same stuff every time. If you see something you like at Ross, buy it. Don't plan on it being there when you go back, or for them ever to get another one.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Screaming Demons said:


> But not the same stuff every time. If you see something you like at Ross, buy it. Don't plan on it being there when you go back, or for them ever to get another one.


I was just getting ready to say the same thing. I went to 3 different Ross's today looking for the HH for a fellow forum member and he was gone. He was there yesterday and all gone today. So if anyone is on the fence about him or any other item, grab it and then decide at home, you can always return it if you change your mind.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Saw the HH on Ebay. 59.99 plus 25.00 shipping. I can't stand that people do this.


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Saw the HH on Ebay. 59.99 plus 25.00 shipping. I can't stand that people do this.


Wow! Unbelievable!


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

If you scroll further down on ebay, someone has it for $149.99 plus $50.00 shipping, three available, one sold! Both listings are California sellers. Talk about gouging.


----------



## spoiledbrat2910 (Sep 16, 2016)

I found the HH today in a store about 25 miles away from home. I walked in and there he was on the top shelf! I'm pretty sure I reacted like one of those crazy Dunnies snatching him up before anyone else could get their hands on him. Then again, I was the only one in the Halloween section lol...


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

spoiledbrat2910 said:


> I found the HH today in a store about 25 miles away from home. I walked in and there he was on the top shelf! I'm pretty sure I reacted like one of those crazy Dunnies snatching him up before anyone else could get their hands on him. Then again, I was the only one in the Halloween section lol...


I'm glad you were able to find him, it is a great piece for $14.99. Like someone else here said, he is not holding a cutesy pumpkin, but a kind of evil looking one. And yes, I reacted the same way, I snatched him off that shelf and trotted over to the checkout. I was the only person in the Halloween section too, but my store didn't have much.


----------



## Spooktacularbre (Aug 21, 2019)

Hearthfire said:


> Did you find this yet


No not yet


----------



## Spooktacularbre (Aug 21, 2019)

Please y’all!!! If someone finds this sign and can ship to me, I will be glad to pay! I have seen it posted under some pictures please!! I have had no luck at our Ross stores carrying it yet


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Spooktacularbre said:


> Please y’all!!! If someone finds this sign and can ship to me, I will be glad to pay! I have seen it posted under some pictures please!! I have had no luck at our Ross stores carrying it yet
> View attachment 718487


I grabbed you one!!!


----------



## Spooktacularbre (Aug 21, 2019)

Hearthfire said:


> I grabbed you one!!!


You are awesome!!! Thank you so much!


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Went to Ross Saturday & they had a 2 shelf display in front with about 10 items on it. Absolutely nothing decor at all but I did find this nice table runner for $8.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Stopped in at 2 ROSS stores this morning before it got hot. Photos from larger store, not much new in second but suspect that more was out over the Labor Day weekend at both stores but didn't stop in then. Prices added in album photo descriptions for 2019 Stores.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

and this final group:



















Had to pick up this one for my 2 Oriental Trading Company flying witches!










Special Halloween tote bag even


----------



## kristinms8 (Sep 8, 2014)

Bought one of these beaded pillows today & one earlier in the week. 


















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kristinms8 (Sep 8, 2014)

Saw these this week:













































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

kristinms8 said:


> Saw these this week:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love that bat candle!


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Illysium said:


> Love that bat candle!


Yes, me too!


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Mine actually had some cool stuff today.


----------



## Gweede (Jun 20, 2015)

kristinms8 said:


> Bought one of these beaded pillows today & one earlier in the week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These are amazing! I want them, too bad we don't have a Ross in my area.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

All but the Oogie Boogie came from Ross today!


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

This is the skeleton knocker close up


----------



## kristinms8 (Sep 8, 2014)

Bought this cute white pumpkin made of a cement like material. (Sorry the lighting isn’t great.)











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

